# Somebody Slap Me... Just Noticed



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very you da man! I know I'd asked a long time ago if that option was possible! Thanks man it sure makes it easy to get an idea where everyone is from. When replying to some posts it really helps.

Ok so now tell me how long has it been on and how blind have I been?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

What do you mean???


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hurricane,

I hope he hasn't finally lost it after 1900+ postings. I was hoping this day would never come, but maybe he has become dillusional.

Let us pray!!









Just having some fun, Y-Guy!!

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As of this past weekend he has been on the site for 1 full year!

I think he just figured out where to post his location in his screen name.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey now!

See right below your name.

From: Fingerlakes Region, New York
From: Midlothian, VA

Man maybe my kids are right... I am going crazy!

Ok now just a minute I maybe losing my hair but I am not crazy...

Back in March I posted A Where from line?

Has it really been a year? Wow


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Looking at Y-Guys member number and mine, it really shows how fast this forum has grown!!!

I can't believe that a year ago there were only 104 members. Amazing!

Way to go everybody! I still say this is the best forum there is!

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...having you been drinking???


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Since we are talking about your info.

How do you post a pic and your truck/fam/etc. info. under your message .??
Also put your location in?

Thanks! Love the sight and info!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete - Man your not helping me here. Was that info in the upgrade? I am I that out of sync?

B-RAD - you need to edit your Signature, at the top right you'll see a link for "My Controls". In there you'll find "Edit Signature". To add a photo you want to host it on a website you maintain or you can upload the gallery and then link it back. If you need help on that let any of us know. You need to reduce the size down, some folks on on slower accounts and the photos can slow them down if they get to large.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y,
I think you've been taking corners too fast on that new quad!







You do wear a helmet right?









I have to admit, I'm still learning some of the features from the upgrade. I just log those kinds of things to a disinclination to clog up my brain with computing trivia that I'll never use (even if it is something I might use every day - what's the likelihood of that?)

Still, if I noticed...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

B-RAD, I wrote up a short little article on avatars and sig blocks. It's here.....

http://www.rv.wasem.com/avatar-sig.pdf


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y, I don't remeber exactly when that feature was added, but I'm pretty sure it was before the upgrade.....way before the upgrade. I know I've had it in my signature for quite some time.

I know of course, I'm not making you feel any better, am I.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hate to say this Y...
But I think it's ALWAYS been there!
I was wrong once before, however.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nah, you only thought you were wrong, Jolly -- you were actually just mistaken.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

I was wrong once, myself.........one time I thought I was wrong and I really wasn't.









Mark


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

vdub---
thanks for the info.---it will be very helpful to modify my info!
THANKS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You guys remind me of a simple set of rules I learned while in the Navy;

Rule#1: the Chief is always right!

Rule#2: in the event the Chief is wrong, refer to rule #1!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

vdub said:


> B-RAD, I wrote up a short little article on avatars and sig blocks. It's here.....
> 
> http://www.rv.wasem.com/avatar-sig.pdf
> [snapback]22806[/snapback]​


Vdub,

Thanks for the article! Even I could follow along (although I haven't done anything yet--hmm, maybe next week when i'm unemployed!!!







)!

~Brook


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

I like the rules as long as your are the chief









Thor


----------

